# New Diamond Bows



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Hey Looking at the new Diamond Victory Dual Cam...just seeing if anyone has shot any.

I have a dual cam now and would not trade it for the world, but have a good buddy starting out and decided to help him out by letting him buy it from me for cheap. Anyways, would be hard for me to go back to solo-cam, those dually's pull so smooth.


----------

